# Livingstone Weekeend Trip.



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

Typically our weekends are spent chasing blue cats on noodles, lines and RR... basically anyway we can getum. We donâ€™t fish for them there op's, yella, flat heads, etc...cats but we decided to give er a try. First night and the first hook on the set we had the 22lber(beginners luck), next night about the 3rd hook down the set was the 6lber. All the yella cats were caught on the same line in about 21' of water, lines set about 10' off the bottom in the river using live perch. The sonar showed the thermocline to be at about 15'. 
The blues were caught anywhere from 4' to 25' of water, they didnâ€™t really have much of a pattern to them. Some were caught in the jungle others were caught on lines in the river channel. Some were caught using live perch others caught on fresh dead shad. In total we caught somewhere around 60 blues plus the 
2 op's. We turned one blue loose that was 24lbs and several others that were above 10, didnâ€™t take the time to weight them all. Nonetheless we had a mess of fish to clean and about 7 gallons of fillets when we were done. Been feeding the family and friends lots of fresh fish.


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow. Very nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice meat haul.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

yes sir. that's awesome. just wish it was me in the pictures. lol.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

very nice!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow! nice job.


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 31, 2014)

nice job


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A lot of nice cat fish there, good job!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ya done GREAT..


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job. Thanks for the pics and report!


----------



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice fish! The pictures are even more impressive. Looks like you had a professional photographer on board! I look forward to your future posts.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Now, that is awesome detailed report with photo's! Those were nice looking yellow cats, I haven't caught any in at least 40 years. I used to catch them in about 6-8' of water on perch on Lake LBJ when I was growing up LOL. They are sure nice eating. 
Thanks for bringing back some good memories.
I made up some noodles a few years back and they haven't hit the water. I plan to put some out on Lake Conroe when its a little cooler.


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind replies. We're ready to back and do it again...after we finish chasing these rice rockets around for the next few weeks.


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Amazing catch!


----------

